# Slingshot materials



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi!

I have watched topics like ''effective hunting setups'' and seems like almost everyone has a slingshot made in *WOOD.*

Like this type of:









And i have slingshot like this. Same bands and everything:









And this one is made in *PLASTIC* Is there differences between these materials? I have got kills with my catty and im happy with it, but just trying to figoure out that is there any difference between *wooden* and *plastic* one. Hopely you understand my English. '

And another question, have anyone hunted with slingshot in winter, when is snow everywere and cold? I tried last winter and i think bands are not so powerful whens its cold, im trying to take down pests, witch are destorying the holy peace around my house. 

- Jorma


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Elastics contract slower in the cold. Keep your sling in your pocket or close to your core to keep bands warm then pull your caddy for a quick shot. Your bands will perform a little better. As far as the wood vs plastic. Plastic is more durable and will last longer. Wood can break. But it is prettier than plastic. It is a really just a matter of personal preference and what materials are at hand for the maker/builder.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Elastics contract slower in the cold. Keep your sling in your pocket or close to your core to keep bands warm then pull your caddy for a quick shot. Your bands will perform a little better. As far as the wood vs plastic. Plastic is more durable and will last longer. Wood can break. But it is prettier than plastic. It is a really just a matter of personal preference and what materials are at hand for the maker/builder.


Thanks!

Well, thanks for your time! May i ask that how do you attach the band if you have lost the little pieces witch are made for it. Its the same material than the band itself. I have used cable tie, but its kida bad, it breaks so fast. Few shots and its broken again.. You have some kind of tips to attach them into the sling? I didnt shoot so much last year, but now it feels more interesting and the hunting is fun... ...I have to get so close to shoot the animal, because i am so unexperianced shooter and im trying to avoid bad shots, because the animal can suffer if i make a bad shot. I usually use 9mm hex nuts for hunting. 

-Jorma


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pieces or latex/rubber or rubber bands are best to attach bands. Waxed cotton string can work too. cut up a latex glove if you don't have access to good latex bands.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exactly as Btoon84 said.

But cut a short piece of cotton string fold it in half, as you stretch the banding rubber to it's max, as you wrap to tie your bands on at least 5 to 7 wraps.

At around 4 place the looped string in place over the tie on strip then continue at least twice more; then thread the remaining strip tough the looped sting.

As you continue to stretch, pull the both ends of string back under the tie on strip until at least a fairly large loop is seen, or the whole tie on comes through.

Then release the the tie on and pull the string out; if there is a remaining tie on the other side, you can of course then at a latter date use this to pull on to unwrap the tie on strip.

I hope that you understand my explanation ?....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you guys!

That helped alot, i'll try that latex glove thing.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

What is that slingshot made out of? It looks like hdpe or polymorph plastic.Did you make it yourself?
I like it. It looks almost like a sharpshooter.
-SF


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> What is that slingshot made out of? It looks like hdpe or polymorph plastic.Did you make it yourself?
> I like it. It looks almost like a sharpshooter.
> -SF


I didn't make it my self.  Bought it from IBAY and it is Gamekeepers catty isn't it? :slap:

I like it too, its plastic and feels nice when shooting.


----------

